

Potato Salad Kickstarter Raises Over $45000 by now - personjerry
http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/2014/07/07/potato_salad_on_kickstarter_the_project_has_raised_more_than_9_000.html

======
ColinDabritz
The listing as of this moment is back down to $15287, lower than the 23k
update on the artcile, or the 45k in the HN title.

Perhaps some early donors put in large numbers, but changed their mind after
the fact.

Still kind of hilariously amazing. If he does turn this into a party event, I
think that would be a good result, still funny and satisfying.

~~~
personjerry
You're right. I didn't know they could retract money.

~~~
mobiuscog
No money is taken until the funding period ends. You can cancel your pledge at
any time.

